# Dalco Athletic Offers New Love Collection Of Full-Color Heat Applied Sports Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Let team customers declare their passion for their sport on apparel, bags, and gear with the brand new Love Collection offered by Dalco Athletic. These precut, heat-applied designs come in two materials and three sizes for use in a wide range of applications. 

Choose from popular dye-sublimated polyester twill or Thermo Image lightweight vinyl. Both can be applied to 100% cotton, 100% polyester or 50/50 blends. The sizes include regular front (3.5″ H x 10″ W); large (6″ H x 18″ W); and ginormous (8″ H x 24″ W).

Each design has block letters spelling “love” with the “o” being a sport icon. Stock symbols include hockey, lacrosse, softball, baseball, golf, soccer, basketball, cheerleading, volleyball, track and tennis. Or you can have a custom logo created for other sports, corporate identity, Greek letters, etc. 

With both materials, there are no per-color charges. There is a color chart featuring more than 20 shades or choose a pattern background. Dalco has added a variety of new patterns for 2016 to its existing collection. 

The minimum is only 10 pieces with reorders in increments of five thereafter. These letters come packaged individually so they can be placed in a variety of locations as well as in any shape such as an arc, vertically, etc. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

